# Terrified of enemas



## Glamour_Dollxoxo (Oct 30, 2006)

I have IBS which can rotate from D to C. I sometimes go through periods of C where I won't have to go to the bathroom for about 2-3 days and I've been C for about 3 days now and have soreness in my lower stomach. I know enemas can relieve C but I've NEVER had one and I'm terrified to think of that it will resort to that, but nothing seems to be helping not even fiber pills.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, fiber pills aren't "strong" and in moderate to severe IBS, fiber won't necessarily induced a bowel movement on its own. No BM for 2-3 days means you should be taking something to help you go -- have a 1/4 cup of prunes or prune juice (I prefer the fruit). That ought to do something pretty quickly. Or if you prefer, pick up some milk of magnesia and try the suggested dose. You should go within hours or overnight. I suggest not waiting to do this.If that doesn't work a laxative like senna will push out whatever's in there, but this can't be used long term. You need to see your doctor for safer long term alternatives when constipation arises.Dana


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Glamour Doll theres no need to be terrified of enemas if youve never had an enema before at your age .I had to get enemas weekly from age 14-19 to combat chronic constipation I had.Enemas are the # 1 over the counter medicine sold in the usa,outselling even aspirin !!!!!!!If enemas were that painful they wouldnt be so widely used in the usa. I suggest since you are an enema beginner start with a FLEET -SALINE SOLUTION (green and white box)ENEMA ,availible at every local drugstore in usa for about $2 .Read the directions carefully on the box ,enemas are painless and easy if done correctly,if done wrong they can be a real pain in the butt literally!! Enemas are most effective if you are in the knee-chest position shown in the drawing on the box,usually lying on the edge of a bed is best.If you have a b/f ,dorm mate,or friend to administer it for you thats preferable,its difficult to reach back behind ones self and correctly insert the enema nozzle at the perfect angle (in a downward angle towards belly button),if the nozzle is put in wrong it can puncture the lining of the anus or rectum and cause serious injury.If you have a steady hand and no one to help you,use some k-y lube first back there,and as the nozzle enters you take a deep breath and hold it ,while pressing out your anus like when passing a BM to help it go in easier . After the nozzle is in fully squeeze the bottle gently to get all the solution in slowly to prevent cramping,but if you feel cramps,breathe deep,and keep your head low and hips high to help the liquid get deep into your tummy. fter removing the nozzle hold it for at least 3-5 minutes before expelling ,youll feel so empty its unbelievible,if you have any more Qs email me privately,good luck


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

enemas rock!!! girl if u r desperate sometimes enemas are the only solution... do not be afraid of them!!! just make sure it is lubricated and that u put the whole thing in your rectum. peace!~


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for back up oon enemas being safe,painless ,and aneeded evil sometimes in life ,for the first time getting an enema lotsof water based lube ,and if possible someone to insert it for you.If enema is inserted at incorrect angle by attempting to do it by oneself the enema nozzle can puncture the wall of the rectum possibly causing sepsis .Nozle must be inserted with tip pointing down towards belly button ,not straight level withj backbone !!


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Enemas may be needed at times but they're not the only solution for 2-3 days of constipation. Why use it if you're terrified (as our poster has stated) and all that may be needed to stimulated colonic contractions is a little MoM? Also, someone who is IBS-D and is experiencing constipation -- without experience in treating constipation safely -- should consult a doctor before taking anyone's advice, mine included!Dana


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I was trying to assure Glamor Doll that ENEMAS arent something to be terrified about since she has never had an enema Glamor Doll was asking those of us here who have taken enemas before (Ive gotten them for 29 years now for C) to give her personal testimonial that ENEMAS are not painful as rumours she heard .So I was stating from personal knowledge that she should use an enema soon ,as 3 days is WAY too long to go between BMS .Mom or Ex-lax coud take up to 12-18 hous to work and can produce the runs at the most embarrassing moment (work/school/car etc.).Also the longer stool remains in the colon and rectum can cause mega-colon(which I got at 14)or anal tears(also had this at 14) from oversized stools being squeezed out the anus.Now those 2 problems are somethingto be terrified of,an enema is about as painless as a rectal temp taking we got as kids. I was backed up by agony posting enemas rock,hopefully Glamor Doll will read her post to set her mind at ease and try an enema ,3 days is too long to not go,its only going to get mre compacted,and harder to expel . Enemas are the number 1 over the counter drug sold in usa


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Enemas are popular, no doubt. But since many people don't discuss this issue with their doctor they overuse enemas and laxatives, and then develop cathartic colons. Talking to a doctor is more important than getting our adivce here, esp. if you say that 2-3 days without a bm is an emergency. If that's the case than really, she should have been advised go to the hospital and have them guide her through this. I didn't suggest it because I've gone longer than 2-3 says without a bm, taken a laxative, and been fine. Maybe that was just luck...So I'm advising someone with little or no experience with constipation that there are options other than enemas at this stage. MoM usually only takes 12+ hours in people who are habituated to it. Also, I suggesed Per Ddiem, not exlax, which has more senna and works more quickly than ex lax.Dana


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

youre right dana on most points about enemas are not the only option for ibs -c ,butt in my youth (the late 60s /early 70s )little was known or even talked about in the open when it came to bowel problems like I had developed by age 14 from poor diet (ate only cheese ,bread,pizza,and potatos,never any fruit),and a case of cant poop in public phobia started in high school -megacolon,impacted intestines ,anal tears ( from overly large BMs)and a borderline case of diverticulitis.All these were never seen by our old school doc , so he told my mom give him FLEET MINERAL OIL enemas once a week until he gets better ,and eat more apples.No pills or fiber sups were common knowledge in the 60s and very few treatment options/research was done in the bowel department. Since our dad left us mom was the only parent ,so the doc insisted mom was the giver of the enemas ,and because of the anal tears I had , doc told mom under no circumstances was she to let me try to do it myself ,since if the enema nozzle went in at the wrong angle it would puncture my anus or rectum and cause bleeding ,and possible sepsis ,from Fecal matter getting into the bloodstream. So that next day started off a rut of never ending enemas,hang ups ,embarrassment,from having mom give them to me my entire high school years .You are correct about over use of enemas causing a lazy colon (or just plain enema addiction),but in the early 60s my old school doc didnt know about it like today.I became so dependant on the enemas my problem never improved from 14-19, every Monday Id be so doubled over that an enema was the only immediate solution to get quick relief for my bowels. One point I differ on is that most young women dont eat 3 big meals a day like big 6 '4" -165 lbs guys do , so women dont eat enough solid food to make a BM every day or 2 nd day ( eatind a yogurt,banana,bagel and coffee ,all day just isnt enough roughage to form BMs daily .I think most docs would agree for a big sized man who eats 3 full meals a day ,and doesnt go byu day 3 is a serious problem !! But now Im still dependant on enemas 1-2 times a month ,that goes back 20 years to the weekly enemas that gave me the lazy bowel syndrome for life Im afraid . So in conclusion -Enemas are great for some patients ,some of the time ,others perhaps never,but I dont think sjhe should be terrified of them they arent that painful ,and could head off a case of colon /rectal cancer later in life from not clearing stools from the the walls of the rectum quickly like God intended ,I am sure that the frequent enemas at least prevented that for me ,as ive had yearly colon cancer checkups and never showed a trace yet, and it has happpened to my dad when he was my age .So let the enemas fall where they may I guess


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm really glad to hear your colon cancer check ups have been clean so far -- I recently had a colonscopy due to some bleeding (hemmorhoid) and they found a sessile polyp which if left untreated would likely have turned into cancer. I'm 35 -- my grandfather passed of colon cancer. So I totally agree that daily bm's are critical and if an enema is what is needed to prevent toxic buildup in the colon than that's what you should do. I recently learned that the transit of food out of the body should be no greater than 12 hours. I'm working on that!And when I was growing up my mother taught me how to give myself enemas at around the age of 14, when my constipation really set in. I very quickly stopped being able to have a bm without one--like within a couple of weeks, it was terrifying -- and so I forced myself to stop using them cold turkey. That was a bad year of irregularity but things returned to normal for a short while, until age 19 or so. I do understand your position and would never tell anyone as experienced as yourself not to use an enema -- but my personal experience leaves me feeling panicked by giving advice to use enemas without offering a more complete picture.Thanks, Dana


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow Dana we have similar childhood enema use ,mine also started at 14 and last until 19-20,and using enemas as a crutch for all those years left me in a catch 22 situation I still face to this day.I wanted the easy painless way out of constipation ,so instead of changing my diet or drinking more water ,etc.,I opted for an enema every single week from that age of 14-19 period .I wish I had stopped the enemas like you were able to Dana ,because it made me addicted to them for life ,now even at age 37 ,I get constipated about once or twice a month and cant go to work or out of the house unless I get the mineral oil enema mom has stocked permanently in the medicie cabinet . You said your mom taught you how to do a enema at 14 ,what type were you using the hot water bottle type ,my doc swore by Fleet brand so thats what mom used , I bought my own hot water bottle type when I moved out of home ,that type is better because youcontrol the chemicals used -epsom salt/baking soda/castille soap/peppermint/vicks vapo rub/coffee etc. the chemical formulas are endless depending on what effect you want . Thank you for seeing that for some enemas can save their life ,other it ruins their life .What do you think of colon therapy , have you tried it yet ?


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

I only used warm water enemas (hot water bottle), nothing fancy. I don't recall knowing about any other type of enema available. I do think the constipation was partly stress induced, dietary (I had gone on a diet over the summer when I was 14) and also genetic. As a little kid I used to get diarrhea when I was stressed, but now--fat chance!I haven't tried colon therapy. What is colon therapy? My doctors have only pointed me in the direction of fiber, zelnorm and probiotics. Fortunately the combo seems to be working and I usually go 2x a day, like 3 minutes each time. Incomplete evacuation is getting better, every day isn't a good day. But I do have a recurring painful hemorrhoid and this is because none of the things I'm using gets the stool consistency "right" so to speak. Do you have that problem? I stared using glycolax again because as an osmotic it helps stool consistency really well, although it really doesn't work as a laxative for me.Dana


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello Dana ,I can answer some of your Qs about colonics,roids,etc., here, but Id rather do it privately in more detail if you will email me at the addy in my profile,Pat


----------



## 21186 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Glamourdoll. Glad to know I am not a freak. I've been taking enemas intermittantly as needed for my IBS-C and have gotten fairly expert at administering them to myself. They can be a real Godsend when nothing else helps. These ladies are right! There is nothing to be afraid of and a plain water enema is better for you than taking those laxatives! Beware of fleet enemas. OK for occassional use but can be just as habit forming as other laxatives and also irritating to the colon. (contains bisocodyl and phosphate). My suggestion would be to buy an adult sized bulb enema syringe in the drug store and a bottle of Evian water. Warm the water to about 102 deg. and then fill the bulb. Give it just like you would a fleet. Do what the others said which is to lubricate the tip completely before inserting. If you have any questions, just email me. I would be happy to help with any concerns or questions. For me, enemas were a last resort but a tremendous relief and I am none the worse for taking one when I need it. Hope this advise helps.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Cinderella for the affirm on use of enemas as a ibs-c remedy,Ive used them for 20 + years regularly,but you suggested tap water enemas instead of Fleets-Saline/Mineral Oil solutions,tap water is not healthy to use as enema solution !!Tap water has many harmful additives from the local water treatment plant-chlorine/flourine/etc. that are not meant for our colons ,it can cause electrolyte imbalances,dehydration,etc. in many people. fleet enemas are made with formulated amounts of specific colon friendly fluids ,yes some sensitive users might get irritated bowels from Fleet solutions but most dont.Mineral oil Fleets are less irritating to most users try that next time


----------

